# Guilty Pleasure Gaming



## UltraHurricane (Feb 20, 2013)

are there any games you enjoy playing that are not considered _"good"_ by the general census? cause from time to time i tend to have a soft spot for certain games despite their flaws


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

I enjoyed _Other M_, for one. I also loved _Sonic R_ as a child - still do, in fact. There's plenty of games that are widely considered _"bad"_ that I enjoy/ed.


----------



## Engert (Feb 20, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> are there any games you enjoy playing that are not considered _"good"_ by the general census? cause from time to time i tend to have a soft spot for certain games despite their flaws


 
Well you could argue that Mass Effect 3 was a bad game but because the previous two were good games, this makes Mass Effect 3 a bad girl you want to spend your time with. But you don't want her waking up next to you the following morning.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I enjoyed _Other M_, for one. I also loved _Sonic R_ as a child - still do, in fact. There's plenty of games that are widely considered _"bad"_ that I enjoy/ed.


 
yeah, i tend to like 3D Sonic games more then i'd like to admit, especially Sonic Adventures 1 and 2 even though there gameplay has not aged well by any means i kinda admire the level of ambition they had for the first one (the chao garden is still a lot of fun actually)

another one is probably Crisis Core Final Fantasy 7, i know a lot of fans think the retcons are lame as hell but the game itself is still fun even though the battle system relies a little too much on luck, and in my opinion Zack Fair is a much more likable protagonist just cause he's not an emo git like Cloud or Squall, or an insufferable spaz like Tidus


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2013)

I have always loved, and still love, Final Fantasy Mystic Quest for SNES :3 It's easy, has a bad story, very linear... but I have fun playing it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> another one is probably Crisis Core Final Fantasy 7 (...)


I loved Crisis Core, one of my favourite PSP games of all time. Considering how _sh*t_ future Final Fantasies turned out to be, Crisis Core's great.


----------



## Dork (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Metroid Other M is a good game.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2013)

Crisis Core is terrible. And you should feel guilty for liking it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 20, 2013)

FINAL FUCKING FANTASY XIII
FUCK ALL THE HATERS
LIGHTNING HAS TOO MUCH SWAG FOR YOU
YOU BITCHES BE HATING COZ YOU DIDNT GET TO SAVE THE WORLD
WELL I DID.
AND I ENJOYED IT


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Crisis Core is terrible. And you should feel guilty for liking it.


Zack Fair has too much swag for you


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> FINAL FUCKING FANTASY XIII
> FUCK ALL THE HATERS
> LIGHTNING HAS TOO MUCH SWAG FOR YOU
> YOU BITCHES BE HATING COZ YOU DIDNT GET TO SAVE THE WORLD
> ...


People should stop bitching about FFXIII - it was a great movie, I don't know why people hate it so much.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> People should stop bitching about FFXIII - it was a great movie, I don't know why people hate it so much.


A GREAT MOVIE, WITH INTERACTIVE BITS
FUCKING REVOLUTIONARY DUDE


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> A GREAT MOVIE, WITH INTERACTIVE BITS
> FUCKING REVOLUTIONARY DUDE


If you forget about Dragon's Lair, sure.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 20, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> yeah, i tend to like 3D Sonic games more then i'd like to admit, especially Sonic Adventures 1 and 2 even though there gameplay has not aged well by any means i kinda admire the level of ambition they had for the first one (the chao garden is still a lot of fun actually)
> 
> *another one is probably Crisis Core Final Fantasy 7*,





emigre said:


> *Crisis Core is terrible. And you should feel guilty for liking it.*


 
Whoa, whoa, whoa; thread derailed.  What in the final fuck are you guys talking about?  I came here expecting an Angry Birds thread.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa; thread derailed. What in the final fuck are you guys talking about? I came here expecting an Angry Birds thread.


 
The popular opinion is Crisis Core it utter shit. Ergo liking it would be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa; thread derailed. What in the final fuck are you guys talking about? I came here expecting an *Angry Birds* thread.


Angry Birds isn't a real video game.

I really enjoyed the game Touch the dead for the DS. It wasn't perfect and looked like shit, but it reminded me of the old school rail shooters I grew up with.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is Angry Birds so fashionable to criticise? It's a decent pick and play game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why is Angry Birds so fashionable to criticise? It's a decent pick and play game.


 
Also a nice bargain at $1.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 20, 2013)

50 Cent: Blood in the Sand.

It has a button just to swear.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also a nice bargain at $1.


Seeing that you can play it for free these days, even $1 is a rip-off.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

Enter The Matrix's secret fighting mode. It was pretty awful, but you could pit two kung-fu Transformers against one another in mortal combat. That's worth a lot of points in my book.



mechadylan said:


> I came here expecting an Angry Birds thread.


 
Why would anyone feel guilty about that?

*Thread implosion in 3... 2... 1..."


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why is Angry Birds so fashionable to criticise? It's a decent pick and play game.


Before it came to the 3DS, I enjoyed playing Silly Bandz on my DS Phat.  Yeah, that's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII is shit. No ands, ifs, or buts. 

Anyway, didn't have we have a thread like this a while back?


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 20, 2013)

I LOVED Clayfighter 63 1/3 on the N64 even tho at the time it was one of the most hated games in exsistance but man, i had alot of fun with that game.

...It did have some disturbing claytalittys tho XD (2.14 on this video, if you dare)


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 20, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Final Fantasy XIII is shit. No ands, ifs, or buts.
> 
> Anyway, didn't have we have a thread like this a while back?


AND
IF 
BUT
YOU JUST HATIN' COZ SNOW IS TOO MANLY FOR YOU


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 20, 2013)

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (before it got removed from Steam )

Also: Call to Power 2 (A Civ game that no one ever seems to mention / says isn't that good).


----------



## caribou007 (Feb 20, 2013)

Team Fortress Classic, Jane's F/A-18 Combat Simulator, SimCopter and Unreal Tournament.  Although, I haven't been able to play Unreal Tournament since upgrading to a 1080 monitor.  Even at 1920x1080 resolution, there is a black frame around the screen and the mouse input feels sluggish and inaccurate.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 21, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Angry Birds isn't a real video game.
> 
> I really enjoyed the game Touch the dead for the DS. It wasn't perfect and looked like shit, but it reminded me of the old school rail shooters I grew up with.


 
i wasn't much of a fan of the game though, but i do admire the concept of a House of the Dead style game on the go


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2013)

The Nicktoons Unite games on the PS2.

And I don't care what anyone says, *I LOVE Bubsy 1* on the SEGA Genesis.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I loved Crisis Core, one of my favourite PSP games of all time. Considering how _sh*t_ future Final Fantasies turned out to be, Crisis Core's great.


 
Looks like we agree. Crisis Core is one of my favorite PSP games, and I enjoyed Other M as well despite all the hate.
For a Final Fantasy, I really enjoyed the story. Surprised me. I actually gave a shit about Zack.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 21, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> I LOVED Clayfighter 63 1/3 on the N64 even tho at the time it was one of the most hated games in exsistance but man, i had alot of fun with that game.
> 
> ...It did have some disturbing claytalittys tho XD (2.14 on this video, if you dare)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> I LOVED Clayfighter 63 1/3 on the N64 even tho at the time it was one of the most hated games in exsistance but man, i had alot of fun with that game.
> 
> ...It did have some disturbing claytalittys tho XD (2.14 on this video, if you dare)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wow, and I thought I was the only one who laughed when playing that game; Michael Buffer, Tress MacNeille, Jess Harnell, Frank Welker, Rob Paulsen, Jim Cummings and others I can't remember how to spell, it had an insane list of famous voice actors. Sure the audio quality for the voices wasn't the best, but the dialog was genius 

Then there's Earthworm Jim and Boogerman, both voiced by Dan Castellanetta.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> *Well you could argue that Mass Effect 3 was a bad game* but because the previous two were good games, this makes Mass Effect 3 a bad girl you want to spend your time with. But you don't want her waking up next to you the following morning.


 
No you can't. The only thing wrong with ME3 was the ending, even then, it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be. People just got butthurt over the fact that the game didn't end how they wanted it to be. ME3 was a fantastic game.

Anyways, for me:

Lollipop Chainsaw. I like it. It's fun.
Super Adventure Island 2. Totally not like other adventure island games, but to me still an addicting game and I would love to see it on the eShop.
ZombiU. Yeah a lot of people don't like this game, but I loved it and hope there's going to be a sequel.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No you can't. The only thing wrong with ME3 was the ending, even then, it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be. People just got butthurt over the fact that the game didn't end how they wanted it to be. ME3 was a fantastic game.


 
Are you sure you wanna do this? Because i'm too cool and i always win.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Are you sure you wanna do this? Because i'm too cool and i always win.


I have no idea what the hell you're trying to talk about, but you're just wrong.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I have no idea what the hell you're trying to talk about, but you're just wrong.


 
Hmmm.
No, you're wrong because Mass Effect 3 sucks ass. And the reason it sucks ass it's because it didn't end how people wanted it to end. And that's because this was the first true revolutionary game which your choices changed the course of the game throughout the game. So in the end you get a middle finger for choices.
So, that's why _you're_ wrong.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hmmm.
> No, you're wrong because Mass Effect 3 sucks ass. And the reason it sucks ass it's because it didn't end how people wanted it to end. And that's because this was the first true revolutionary game which your choices changed the course of the game throughout the game. So in the end you get a middle finger for choices.
> So, that's why _you're_ wrong.


 
Pro logic as always, Engert.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 21, 2013)

For me this would definitely be Singstar and Guitar Hero.
I'll also add the Kingdom Hearts series, since I know they are actually not that good and the story is way to 'complicated' for it's own good.
I just love all characters except Sora.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hmmm.
> No, you're wrong because Mass Effect 3 sucks ass. And the reason it sucks ass it's because it didn't end how people wanted it to end. And that's because this was the first true revolutionary game which your choices changed the course of the game throughout the game. So in the end you get a middle finger for choices.
> So, that's why _you're_ wrong.


 
See, I told you you were wrong.

You throw out the rest of the game and focus on the ending.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pro logic as always, Engert.


 
Pro and logic? That's a double synonym.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> See, I told you you were wrong.
> 
> You throw out the rest of the game and focus on the ending.


 
Because the game was made in a way to expect a million kinds of endings not just five.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Because the game was made in a way to expect a million kinds of endings not just five.


 
No game is able to do that, that would require a ridiculous amount of time and space and would not be possible unless it was on PC or something stupid.

Again, you're wrong because you're trashing the whole game just for the ending. Which is retarded.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No game is able to do that, that would require a ridiculous amount of time and space and would not be possible unless it was on PC or something stupid.
> 
> Again, you're wrong because you're trashing the whole game just for the ending. Which is retarded.


 
Well then don't make a game about choices if you can't deliver on the ending. That makes it a bad game and in the end it's the game that looks retarded.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Well then don't make a game about choices if you can't deliver on the ending. That makes it a bad game and in the end it's the game that looks retarded.


 
No, it makes a bad ending. The game and everything is still top notch and damn near perfect and the story telling is fantastic.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No, it makes a bad ending. The game and everything is still top notch and damn near perfect and the story telling is fantastic.


 
Yeah but the ending sucks because this game which is based on choices, it's very misleading in the end with the lack of choices.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Yeah but the ending sucks because this game which is based on choices, it's very misleading in the end with the lack of choices.


So you admit it's the ending that sucks and not the game itself? Thank you.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So you admit it's the ending that sucks and not the game itself? Thank you.


 
Well yeah, that's what i've been saying all along. It's a bad game because of the ending.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2013)

Engert said:


> Well yeah, that's what i've been saying all along. It's a bad game because of the ending.


 
Oh my god, you know I might get a warning for this, but are you seriously THAT dumb? Shit... I give up. I'd get a more intelligent conversation out of a brick wall.


----------



## Engert (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh my god, you know I might get a warning for this, but are you seriously THAT dumb? Shit... I give up. I'd get a more intelligent conversation out of a brick wall.


 
I'd rather talk to a concrete wall for a better understanding.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh my god, you know I might get a warning for this, but are you seriously THAT dumb? Shit... I give up. I'd get a more intelligent conversation out of a brick wall.


You think you'll get a warning by telling someone they're dumb?
If thats the case half the site will be banned by now, including one mag staff member.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You think you'll get a warning by telling someone they're dumb?
> If thats the case half the site will be banned by now, including one mag staff member.


 
Yourself included in that mass genocide and more than just one staff member. Your hate for Guild blinds you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yourself included in that mass genocide and more than just one staff member. Your hate for Guild blinds you.


Hate? tut tut,
I never said i wasnt included. Lol i'd be one of the first to go.
And what I said wasnt wrong. I just used a limited example. Alot of staff are included in "half the site"
So I fail to see where I am blinded Hydro sammy.
Your love for guild has blinded you in this case, heck how did you know i even reffered to him? Hes not the only mag staff member


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> He's not the only mag staff member


 
He's the only one who you could be referring to. Nice try. 



> Lol i'd be one of the first to go.


 
No. There's worse.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 21, 2013)

FFXIII (the sequel is infinitely better, though) and also Crisis Core. Could someone explain the reason behind the Crisis Core hate?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> He's the only one who you could be referring to. Nice try.


But man didnt say it though still.
You brought it up 



Hyro-Sama said:


> No. There's worse.


Awwww thanks bro 


Bobbyloujo said:


> FFXIII (the sequel is infinitely better, though) and also Crisis Core. Could someone explain the reason behind the Crisis Core hate?


Haters be hating coz Zack has too much swag for them and Genesis is just too fabulous


----------



## emigre (Feb 21, 2013)

TBF if everyone got banned, we would eventually get unbanned in all honesty.



Bobbyloujo said:


> FFXIII (the sequel is infinitely better, though) and also Crisis Core. Could someone explain the reason behind the Crisis Core hate?


 
Crisis Core has shit gameplay.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disaster: Day of Crisis.

The game is so shitty it's good. It's like watching a bad B-movie with friends just to laugh at how bad it is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Disaster: Day of Crisis.
> 
> The game is so shitty it's good. It's like watching a bad B-movie with friends just to laugh at how bad it is.


 
The game isn't _awful_, it's just different. Like how it just bounces from completely different gameplay modes and stuff.

It's cheesy but it's a fun game that's made with some effort.

As for me personally, I'm pretty sure I made a topic exactly like this months ago. Dynasty Warriors is the only thing I'm really guilty of. Most of my other "guilty pleasures" I'm just a bit jaded by GBAtemp into thinking everyone else thinks they're bad.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 21, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> For me this would definitely be *Singstar and Guitar Hero*.
> I'll also add the Kingdom Hearts series, since I know they are actually not that good and the story is way to 'complicated' for it's own good.
> I just love all characters except Sora.


I usually avoid singing games, unless it follows a night of drinking.  In which case I insist on RB3 and only sing Billy Joel songs on expert.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Pokemon, I konw its childish, boring and the same every time, but i still play it.


----------



## nando (Feb 21, 2013)

i enjoyed we cheer 2


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't have any game I feel particularly ashamed of playing because it's considered bad.

But I sometimes I feel ashamed playing games like Mario in public because people might hear screams like "Waahh", "Uhuuuul", "Waaahhhaaaaa!", "Iupiiiiii!", "Lezzi-go!!"*. And I get embarassed thinking that people think I'm childish. Since I am one of those that think the music and sound fx are a part of the game, and I remember a video showing a blind guy playing Ocarina of Time using the sound fx, I got used to taking earphones with me or just being embarassed 

*I know people commonly say letsa-go or something but, come on, there is no way letsa-go sounds like what Mario actually says. Btw, interpret the "zz" in lezzi-go as the same zz used in pizza.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> TBF if everyone got banned, we would eventually get unbanned in all honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> Crisis Core has shit gameplay.


 
truly a master of in-depth video game critique

in all seriousness i can't imagine Crisis Core's gameplay being any more worse then say... FF8's junction system or the license crap in FF12


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Cruis'n on the Wii, it's like Cruis'n USA and if you crank up the motion control sensitivity, twitchy but fun... I play it at least once a month even though I have completed it several times. To me its just a fun mindless arcade style racer. Got horrible reviews, don't care lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> truly a master of in-depth video game critique
> 
> in all seriousness i can't imagine Crisis Core's gameplay being any more worse then say... FF8's junction system or the license crap in FF12


 
At least FFVIII and FFXII wasn't a slot machine with button mashy gameplay that makes Dynasty Warriors look like Tekken.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> At least FFVIII and FFXII wasn't a slot machine with button mashy gameplay that makes Dynasty Warriors look like Tekken.


 
How dare you bring reason into this. It's almost as if you've played the games yourself and formed your own opinion, instead of parroting what the rest of the internet has been making up for the past 10 years!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

DS1 said:


> How dare you bring reason into this. It's almost as if you've played the games yourself and formed your own opinion, instead of parroting what the rest of the internet has been making up for the past 10 years!


 
I did play Crisis Core and it was fucking terrible.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I did play Crisis Core and it was fucking terrible.


My post was sarcasm sir, but I don't blame you for being jaded what with all the geniuses in here.


----------



## xist (Feb 22, 2013)

It doesn't really fit the remit of this topic entirely, but i feel somewhat guilty that my gaming is almost entirely on the PS2 and PSP...i've not played any PS3, 360 or Wii games at all. This generation has passed me by entirely untouched (well almost) and i feel like i'm in a tiny minority of gamers who are out of the  loop with most other fellow gamers.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 22, 2013)

@Xist dont worry you haven't missed too much, some awesome games for sure but on the PS2 you had a seemingly endless supply of awesome....


----------



## DS1 (Feb 22, 2013)

xist said:


> It doesn't really fit the remit of this topic entirely, but i feel somewhat guilty that my gaming is almost entirely on the PS2 and PSP...i've not played any PS3, 360 or Wii games at all. This generation has passed me by entirely untouched (well almost) and i feel like i'm in a tiny minority of gamers who are out of the loop with most other fellow gamers.


Not at all, I didn't get a new system until the PS3 a few months ago. And frankly I haven't been impressed by what I've played on it - PS2 still reigns supreme in my book.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I did play Crisis Core and it was fucking terrible.


 
I have no idea how anybody can say CC is a good game. It's very repetitive, boring, and overall not fun.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 22, 2013)

Chary said:


> The Nicktoons Unite games on the PS2.
> 
> And I don't care what anyone says, *I LOVE Bubsy 1* on the SEGA Genesis.


Is that the same one that's on the SNES? That was one of my favorite games as a kid. The sequel was terrible though, but the original had a great soundtrack and fun gameplay.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Feb 22, 2013)

Touch the Dead, it's so overly simple but the charmingly cheesy dialogue, and the fact that you can just tear through everything with the machine gun. Oh and Final corridor 13.


----------



## Chary (Feb 22, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Is that the same one that's on the SNES? That was one of my favorite games as a kid. The sequel was terrible though, but the original had a great soundtrack and fun gameplay.


Yup, same game.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 23, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> truly a master of in-depth video game critique
> 
> in all seriousness i can't imagine Crisis Core's gameplay being any more worse then say... FF8's junction system or the license crap in FF12


Dear OP,

I'm confussed.  If the gameplay is so bad, where exactly is the guilty *pleasure*?  The game has zero replay value (that much I'll give you.)  How does one manage continue to play a game with bad gameplay, out of sheer enjoyment?  Do you consider CC a guilty pleasure because the general consensus in this board is that CC is shit?  Just curious.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 23, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> I'm confussed. If the gameplay is so bad, where exactly is the guilty *pleasure*? The game has zero replay value (that much I'll give you.) How does one manage continue to play a game with bad gameplay, out of sheer enjoyment? Do you consider CC a guilty pleasure because the general consensus in this board is that CC is shit? Just curious.


 
pretty much, Crisis Core's gameplay is very flawed in some ways, but then again you have to be a certain person to tolerate those flaws anyway (i don't know why but they just didn't bother me as much as most people) and when you do that you can find some good aspects even. The story itself is really lame in some parts but it's way more competent and coherent then FF13 ever was and like i said before, Zack is much more likable character to play as because he wasn't a stiff emo git like Squall or an annoying prick with daddy issues like Tidus


----------



## Mijzelffan (Feb 24, 2013)

Traditional turn-based rpg's, no matter how bad people say a particular game/the genre is, I almost always end up enjoying them.

Also more specifically I kinda liked pokémon link/trozei, a game generally considered as sucky.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Feb 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I have no idea how anybody can say CC is a good game. It's very repetitive, boring, and overall not fun.


B-but gamespot gave it 9.0 out of 10!?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> B-but gamespot gave it 9.0 out of 10!?


 
Gamespot should Game-stop.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 24, 2013)

I enjoyed me some Duke Nukem Forever, Hail to the King.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 25, 2013)

star wars for nintendo ds.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> star wars for nintendo ds.



Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars: Lethal Alliance
LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II
Star Wars Battlefront: Elite Squadron
Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Jedi Alliance
Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Republic Heroes
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars
Thank you for being so specific.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 25, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> B-but gamespot gave it 9.0 out of 10!?


IGN gave it 8.5/10 (Great,) Metacritic: 83/100, 1Up: B+ and Kotaku gave it a favorable review with only 2 major (and valid) gripes that have yet to be mentioned here: Unskippable Cutscenes and Mission Repetition (although repetition was mentioned but not referred specifically to the Missions.) It's pretty obvious to me that anyone that likes Crisis Core is actually in the majority; therefore liking it is not a guilty pleasure.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 25, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> It's pretty obvious to me that anyone that likes Crisis Core is actually in the majority; therefore liking it is not a guilty pleasure.


 
unless your on gbatemp forums XD


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Feb 25, 2013)

I enjoy playing Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah... I thought this was going to be a thread about guilty pleasures _within_ games, because then I'd have a whole hell of a lot to write about.



Spoiler



_You: Thank goodness it's not then?_
_Me: ಠ_ಠ_


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Halo, with my friends. Its boring, the same old thing, but for some reason its fun. Gah.


----------

